# Copasure - Want to make sure I dose it correctly.



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2011)

Last year (first year I owned sheep), I feed the goats and the sheep seperately.  Well, now that they are all full grown and live together, seperating them to eat is not as easy.  So I decided to feed the goats and the sheep grain together and to supplement the goats for copper.  I visited Sheepman's Supply and purchase 5 capsules of COPASURE 12.5.  The packaging says that each capsule contains 12.5 g copper oxide.  So my question is this, do you give one full capsule to each goat?  And if not a full capsule, how much?

I have Nina (Nubian Doe)
Danny and Daisy (Boar Crosses)
Yogi (Nigerian Dwarf)

Thanks for respoding?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Last year (first year I owned sheep), I feed the goats and the sheep seperately.  Well, now that they are all full grown and live together, seperating them to eat is not as easy.  So I decided to feed the goats and the sheep grain together and to supplement the goats for copper.  I visited Sheepman's Supply and purchase 5 capsules of COPASURE 12.5.  The packaging says that each capsule contains 12.5 g copper oxide.  So my question is this, do you give one full capsule to each goat?  And if not a full capsule, how much?
> 
> I have Nina (Nubian Doe)
> Danny and Daisy (Boar Crosses)
> ...


Using Copasure for goats:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-copasure

this was listed on another thread quite recently I hope it helps.

here is that thread if you want to read it too.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15543


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Beat me to the punch autumnprairie.

Ed - the link of mine that autumnprairie listed gives multiple methods for administering the Copasure.  Any of them will work, depending on what works best for you.


----------

